# Old 12x36 Gearhead



## Yorkus (Jul 30, 2020)

I have just purchased an old FEJOTH 12"x36" gear head lathe Model FI-900AG, the date stamp is 1987.3
I am hoping to find a manual and Parts breakdown for it. In searching the internet it seems to be the same lathe as Enco Model 110-2071.
The internet is normally filled with info about old machines but not this one. (or I'm loosing my touch for finding info)
I am guessing it was from the beginning of Taiwanese built and imported 12x36 lathes.
Seems similar to the Grizzly G4003 except it only has a single 3 speed gearbox with the High/Low option, this with the 2 step motor pulley gives the machine a total of 12 speeds as apposed to the 18 that the G4003 has.

Thanks ahead of time if you are able to help!

York


----------



## Barncat (Jul 30, 2020)

I have had good luck getting enco manuals from MSC. If it is the same machine as the enco, just call up MSC and see if they have any info.


----------

